# What beverages can I safely drink?



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I have severe IBS-D and have been regularly drinking Motts apple juice (which I substantially dilute with spring water). Recently I seem to be finding more and more references to apple juice causing or aggravating diarrhea. Is apple juice a no-no for most IBSer's (with diarrhea) - or does it generally vary from person to person?If it is an established irritant, what can I drink? I'm not too fond of plain water, I don't like coffee, I can't drink milk and tea cause major problems, and soda is out - for obvious reasons. Any suggestions?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't take apple juice. The amount of fructose in it sends me to the loo so fast it's amazing! And yet I can eat an apple and be fine (if you think about it one cup of apple juice is equivelant to about 6 apples







). I drink gatorade when I just can't handle water or powerade etc (just be careful, I think a lot of the american one's have artificial sugars in them or HFCS) or decaf iced tea. Have you tried weak cordial? Just don't get a diet one. Hope this helps. Oh you could also try herbal tea such as peppermint, decaf chai etc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

More than the fructose it is the sorbitol in apple (and pear) juice that is the problem for people.Enought sorbitol will give a person with normal bowel habit diarrhea.See if you can deal with white grape juice, that is usually a juice low in things that set IBS-D types off.K.


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestions. Unfortunately, Gatorade is loaded with ingredients that I don't tolerate well. Even though both of my parents are British and I've lived in London, tea of any kind (including decaf and herbals) is a real problem for me (especially my bladder)!Anyway, when I'm thirsty, I really want something cold. White Grape juice is often referred to as being as bad or worse than apple juice. It's interesting that for every web site that claims apple juice is bad for diarrhea, there are an equal number of sites that recommend apple juice if you have diarrhea. Go figure.....


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

tried a blackcurrent juice? i lived off ribena for a long time when i had D 20 time s aday and when i started that and came off grape, apple and citrus juices it did calm my tummy down didnt cure completely but i find black current juice a saviousr and thats my drink at uni adn now that my tummys calm 75% of the time i drink a flat dr pepper too







i find/found most fruits a problem though i find pineapple easy on the tummy too







bananas tho they give me tummy ache but nothing more and black currents also melons are ok for me


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually applesauce is recommended for diarrhea.Cooking it gets rid of the sorbitol.But you are right there is so much conflicting and frankly bad information on the web it is hard to sort things out.This is a pretty good source for what fruits may be more colon friendly and why http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp#T042601The reasons they give seem to be based in what science understands about how fruits effect the colon (some sites are based on all sorts of beliefs rather than fact).K.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Apple Juice gave my sister a BAD case of D when we were camping one time. I've never been terribly fond of it anyway, but after seeing that, I've NEVER drank it again. If it can cause D in someone with normal pooping habits, no way I'm gonna try it with my messed up bowel. I really don't even remember the last time I had apple juice.I drink water mostly. I like drinking grape juice also, but water's cheaper (Free, actually







) so I usually just have that. You could try flavored waters if you don't like the regular plain taste.


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

You might want to go to the health food store because they sell things without the sugar. Juicy Juice is a good juice to drink because it doesn't have the sugar and fructose in it. It is made with natural fruit juices.


----------

